# Are DNA Genetics Seeds Worth It?



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 2, 2008)

Im trying to decide between LA Conf, and maybe cannelope or maybe their lemon skunk(Las Vegas Mommy) has anybody ordered and tested these seeds? (im ordering from attitude so i assume they're good on the shipppin etc) but do these strains/ breeders rep allow for big yields and good quality? cause dna in my opinion is like one of the biggest companies, but i dont know from experience if its worth it can anyone give me any exp. advice?


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 3, 2008)

DNA has good shit, but I told you man that Dutch Passion Skywalker is the bomba!


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, grow i can always count on you to answer my threads, but never my party invites on xbox cmon mafucka where you at? lol im thinkin bout the Skywalker but i dont know it just doesnt look like the next one i wanna grow, but if you say its the shit i gotta take your word so.............


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 3, 2008)

DNA is great, one of the top breeders right now in my opinion. Ive been thinking about skywalker as well, hows the high growtech?


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry about the live parties.. i usually only join if I don't have a guest playing on my system...and in regards to skywalker... the THC content is low, but the cbd content makes up for it. the high is incredible, pretty fast acting, very heavy yet not debilitating, best for being 100% blasted out of your head, but still being able to carry on your tasks.

skywalker is the only thing i'll buy if it's available at the time.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice, i think that THC content is a common misconception for some people when picking out strains. As good as white widow was the THC content wasnt nearly as high as some of the strains you see today but the high is still just as good if not better then alot of strains ranged at 18 and 20% but yeah thanks for the info, star wars was on spike the other night and i got to thinking about that strain.


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 3, 2008)

LA Confidential is at the top of many experienced growers favorites. I also hear good things about Cannalope Haze. I've never smoked them, but if they had balls it would be hard to walk around with all them growers clingin' to.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 3, 2008)

lmao yea, its really between la conf, (i gave up on real chemdog for now, fuckit, although i would like those 2700 year old seeds i am SO DOWN to grow that shit lol) Skywalker, original blueberry from DP or possibly like that lemon skunk, im not really lookin for no wierd new strain, i want something i know is stable and wont fuck with me ad it seems like la conf/skywalker/the blueberry are my choices now. I hatealot f possible phenos, it makes a whole crop different and useless, LA has only 2 known phenos it says, so i like the sounds of that, but i dont even know what it smells like or looks like, ive only heard the hype and how it is such a backbone strain to use because of its potency and yields. I dont know im lookin for something that i can really bush out and do my own thing with, rather than a twindly 4 inch away node plant that i can only get a couple oz off, without losing the potency, cause shit i got 9.5 ounces off my aurora indica in only 2 plants, im lookin for something with genes for those kinda yields but with more potency. I guess luke and la might come home w/e me seeing the deals on attitude lately, damn i waste too much $$$.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, i jus ordered la con from dna. bein from chi we cant get og clones an shit so i wanted to try sumthin wit it in it since its clone only


----------



## cookin (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah i've been interested in all those strains you mentioned never grown any though. did you see cannadential, that looked nice, cross between cannalope haze and la confidential, but think there might be a few different phenos. I've seen some poeple bashing dna on icmag, claiming they are shit breeders with access to good clones. they were saying stuff like cannalope haze's lineage being bullshit, that it was just C99. but i reckon they are just haters. I would probably grow something from them next if i wasn't going with strawberry cough


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 3, 2008)

yea for real, its either dna serious or paradise for my next purchase, and all seem worthy,i just hate hearing bad news of any kind about potential purchases, but it is necessary to hear, its just once you think you got something good, you find out its probably not. oh well i will see what i choose and i guarantee itll be better than nirvanas aurora indica, (it was good but potency could have been beetter)


----------



## cookin (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, think dna stuff will be good anyway, they were dissing them about the cannalope haze for lying (whether its true or not) about its genetics, think most agreed it was quality. what strains you thinking of from serious and paradise?


----------



## potorlando (Dec 3, 2008)

In the middle (2nd week flowering) of growing: Lemon Skunk, La Confidential, and free White widow seeds from DNA and Purple Wreck from Reserva Privada (all from the ADAM store). I pretty much fuked up keeping the seeds seperate, didn't germinate too successfully (way too cold and finally got it right when I brought some equipment form the states), and killed a bunch of seedlings so I'm not sure what I have going between the 5 females that made it. My guess is most are purple wreck since that made up about half the seeds bought. One looks like LA con, but I guess I'll figure that out with help on here. I'll post some picks soon for help and so you can see where I've gotten to in nearly 6 months of experimenting and improving my setup.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

recon..a cross with the LA con..is very stable.i seen a male with like 11 leafs on it..wow..to bad it wasnt female.it was awsome looking...i havnt tried any smokeoff of the recon YET..but ill let you know how it smokes out latter...ill tell you about the plant a little.it should be very close to the la con. it has HUGE FUCKING LEAVES ON IT..HUGE...fan leaves...if you let them go without plucking them off they would consume the plant and none of your branch;s would get any light at all..this is in veg..its kind of a short plant..and smell;s really good in veg..fresh spicy smell..ive heard its not a large producer..ive also heard that about the la con too..we shall see soon...the DNA kushberry is all over the map...with at least three pheno types and alot of just dwarf came out of the package there is one kushberry bitch that is almost 2 ft tall at a month...there are three phenos that are the same size..at about 1.5 ft tall...and one that is around 9 inch tall..the serious seeds ..chronic and ak started next to them are around 6 inch's shorter than the mid size pheno of the kushberry,,they are mostly around 1 ft tall..nice and uniform with little varience..


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Dec 4, 2008)

damn yo thanks max420, thats pretty much exactly what i wanted to hear, im not too concerned about the productivity, because witht he knowledg and knowhow that can be slightly adjusted with every strain, just not to some extent as others.
From paradise seeds i was lookin at like sensi star and acouple others, from serious
White russian because i have heard it is a great production strain, with NICE yields and amazing potency, with a quite stable genetic code(which is one of my main concerns, im not a fan of plenty of phenos, they are nice, but im just starting off(3rd grow) and im trying to focus my weeducation on gettin my system/yield boosting methods up, before i start breeding.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

ive been growing serious seeds for awile..maybe one day ill tell you the whole story..i have white russian...ak47 and chronic going right now in veg state..the white russian is famous for its potency..there are two main phenotypes...a short and a tall..i dont know how they smoke yet..ill know soon though..your not going to get alot of varience with serious seeds..everything is F 1....really..they dont have all the trendy new names and BS every year..just good solid genetics ....with excellent effect..world famous as a matter of fact..if you look ...you will see many companys with their version of a cheap knock off of serious seeds line's...because they are riding on the coat tails of serious seeds reputation...to make a buck...


----------



## max420thc (Dec 4, 2008)

oh yea..chronic is the BIG PRODUCER serious has...damn good quality too..


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to agree that canna haze is c-99 or a hybrid of and is definately not hazey in any way. However, it is still awesome. It is the fastest finishing sativa I have grown and tastes amazing. I don't care if they confused the genetics or not, everything I have grown from them is 100% pure quality. People just bitch about people to hear themselves talk half the time. 
I am running purple wreck and kushberry along with the canna haze now. If you were thinking of blueberry, I say go for the kushberry. It is much more stable than DP's blueberry and the 1 pheno I have is like blueberry on steroids! It has the berry smell and taste and has a hint of lemon on the exhale, and the high is devestating. The purple wreck is one of my all time favorites. Don't get me wrong, I have Dj Shorts blueberry and Old Time Moonshine and those are wonderful. But that kushberry is awesome! I am ordering the Sour Cream next.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 22, 2008)

im, finding the recon is a son of a bitch to clone...you just have to wait a week longer than anything else to show roots.ive got the kush berry growing in veg...their description of the plant is short kush type plant..mine are like fucking jack and the bean stalk plants..very sativa leaning with indica leaf structure....to be honest..i nlike the DNA plants..but serious seeds is a much better choice ....MUCH BETTER....much more consistant..


----------



## maree (Dec 22, 2008)

you know, its like any other :shop: ... some beans are woth some not 
you will be good with LAC

maree


----------



## malignant (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had tons of experience with LA Confidential. I would recommend it as one of my top 5 favorite straings. DNA is really worth it, and awesome. Get them if you have the chance. Also the Martian Mean Green and Rocklock are really great strains as well!


----------



## cookin (Dec 23, 2008)

whats the LAC like, reading and it says its energetic with a hammer, but it mainly indica right?


----------



## SliverMeMembers (Dec 24, 2008)

My first grow was Paradise Seeds Nebula and DNA Lemon Skunk, cut down at 61 days. Just got done with the cure, and both my wife and I like the Lemon Skunk better. Great skunky/oily lemon Pledge smell to the buds and tastes the same. Better high than Nebula (was I surprised), very even head/body stone, not couchlock, good for putting around the house or watching TV.

FYI, Nebula smells intensely sweet, almost sickly sweet (reminds me of key limes mixed with anti-freeze), it's a wonderful smell! It does not translate to taste, which is very cool and smooth, kind of like smoking cloves with a hint of menthol. Flowery. Great cerebral high, can't say it's "psychedelic", which some have said, but a very nice high. I think next time I will take Nebula an extra week.

Still liked the Lemon Skunk best.

FYI, this was two plants, ebb&flow, 400W HPS, starting height 22", finished height 38" and chopped at 61 days. Yield for Nebula was 5 oz., Lemon Skunk 4 oz.

Peace!

SMM


----------



## potorlando (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah... I had no idea what to get when I was at DNA, so I went with Lemon Skunk since it was cheaper (pretty dumb to be stingy since the plane ticket plus hotel ran about $2,500, but I was stoned and on shrooms). You got any Lemon Skunk photos to compare? I'm just at 5 weeks flower BTW


----------



## bionisti (Oct 30, 2009)

Fuck dna genetics , def not worth it. Over priced bad quality seeds. Bought a lot of seeds and the germination rate was exact 50%.
When I buy expencive seeds , the germination should be 100%, like BarneysFarm seeds,Sensi, Paradise, Serious seeds....
Again ppl from the states fucked up everything. Whats up with YOU people! I wouldnt trust american potheads for two reasons.
One, they cant roll even a spliff and the second, well i dunno. dont buy dna gen. 

Cheers


----------



## delaner59 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have heard a lot about the Skywalker strain, you gotta go for that.


----------



## ndcrusher (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude thread is two years old!


----------



## teoborg (May 19, 2011)

I bought 6 feminised seeds from DNA genetics of ''60 days wonder''. Out of 6 (six) seeds only 1 (one) germinated. DNA genetics really sucks!


----------



## fletchman (May 19, 2011)

I did a six pack of Cataract kush and Confidential cheese fems, 5 out of 6 germed and are healthy out of each pack.


----------



## shannonball (May 19, 2011)

we've done LAC and its a great plant. one of our favorites along with western winds and sensi star. When you get seeds from DNA or any FRESH seeds for that matter, the method you use to germinate them will determine how many actually spout.

We've had 100% success using this versus the "old way" which is soaking them in a wet paper towel or pre-soaking in a glass of water etc. If you follow this you'll have a much better success rate. 


Try this method: http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide
For an optimal germination result the seeds should be planted DIRECTLY into the substrate. We clearly advise against using pre-germination methods or soaking. Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues.

This does not mean that pre-soaking should never be used with seeds from other sources, or that we criticize growers who prefer this method. We are aware that some breeders recommend it for their products. But to prevent complications and achieve the consistent level of high germination rates that you should be getting from your Mandala seeds please trust our advice and follow our guidelines.

Please take note that customers who soak their Mandala seeds in water or wet paper tissue do so at their own risk. We are not accountable for any failure in germination or complications caused by this method.

Fresh and healthy seeds prefer a nurturing and airy substrate to germinate in &#8211; just as mother nature has meant it to be. Cannabis is a plant species originating from semi-arid and temperate biotopes and the vast majority of modern cannabis hybrids contain a substantial percentage of these genetics. Cannabis seeds are not adapted to swampy wetlands, but they are suited for germinating in well drained soil/substrate. In nature they rot if they fall into a puddle of water...and there are no paper tissues lying around either. Taking into account these botanical facts, it is quite logical that by creating germination conditions that are similar to those of the natural habitat you can expect the best results.

What happens if one uses pre-germination methods?
Soaking seeds in water/wet paper towels is a method which can be used for old seeds (3+ years) that are drying up and losing germination power; and for pure land race equatorial strains such as from Africa. Both factors do not apply to our seeds. Fresh seeds have a healthy embryo whose cells are filled with water. But excess water causes the cells to bloat, depletes oxygen and leads to the tissue rotting away before the seed embryo can germinate. Old seeds have lost water in the cell tissue, the embryo starts to shrivel, which is why germination rates drop the older the seeds are. Therefore, old seeds (ie. 3+ years) can soak up more water before adverse conditions cause them to rot. This is one of the main reasons why various seed stock reacts differently to pre-germination methods. Some growers make the mistake of soaking our seeds in water for up to 1-2 days because it may have worked in the past with other seeds. This does not mean, however, that this method can be used for all seeds. In fact, old stock or equatorial cannabis seeds should only be soaked in water for a few hours at the most. Always consult the web site of a seed bank for specific advice and instructions on how to germinate their seeds.

It is in a growers best interest to choose a germination method with the lowest risk of complications. Because we want customers to have the highest success rate possible we recommend the most convenient and safest method. This does not mean it is the only option. We simply believe it carries the lowest risk for germinating fresh seeds. Planting seeds directly in the substrate is also the most plant friendly method for any type of seed stock. The reasons are explained below in paragraph 2 & 3.

Placing healthy & fresh seeds in water/wet tissue can lead to the development of fungi or bacteria on the seed hull. Lack of oxygen and contaminating substances in the water/wet tissue promote fungal growth which can be transported to the substrate later on. Often the seed simply rots away if left for too long in a glass of water, or wrapped up in wet tissue.

Once the seed sprouts in a glass of water or paper tissue it already has the taproot growing out of the cracked seed hull. While transplanting the germinated seed it is very difficult, indeed impossible, to prevent damage to the delicate taproot. Many sprouted seedlings handled in this way show retarded development, or even simply fail to appear out of the substrate after transplantation. Handling seedlings this way can impair the health & vigour of the plant for the duration of it&#8217;s life cycle - especially if other disturbing factors occur during the early stages of growth.

Professional horticulturists rarely use pre-germination methods to actually grow out the seedlings because of the shock suffered from transplanting them. For example, we use the paper tissue method only as a quick test for germination rates of aged seed stock from our genetic repository. This allows us to see beforehand how many seeds we have to put in soil to get the amount of plants we require for breeding projects.

Take 8-10 cm/3-4&#8221; (diameter) pots or a seedling tray and fill with quality potting soil. Press the soil slightly down and make a 1,5 cm/0,6&#8221; deep hole with a pencil or finger. Place the seed in a horizontal position in the hole (this is the easiest method). Fill the hole and gently tap down the soil. Use chlorine free water (preferably good mineral water without gas) with a pH of 6-6.5 to water the pots. The soil should be uniformly moist but not soggy or waterlogged. Use a spoon to water if necessary. Put the pots at a warm location. Temperatures at 25°C/75°F or higher accelerate germination. Take care that the soil does not dry out and that the pots don&#8217;t stand in the cold (ie. at or under 21°C/70°F). Misting the soil surface with water spray is not particularly effective. Instead you should water the pots properly if the soil surface dries up.


----------



## cdogg23 (May 19, 2011)

I have ran the og 18 its good, also sour kush sour d x og that is really tasty very nice. If you dont have access to socal clones then there is dna and dr greenthumb. I havent tried the dr yet but i have heard good stuff.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 19, 2011)

Reserva Privada OG 18 is good stuff... Skywalker is good stuff too I like anything with Mazzar in it. LSD also has Mazzar .


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2011)

Sharksbreath is the best smoke Ive grown to date....
Yall got to try it.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Sharksbreath is the best smoke Ive grown to date....
> Yall got to try it.


 I have to agree, i have one going right now and it is beautiful, great smell, and on it's way to a nice yield. Also the Sourcream i did came out nice, thats in my sig.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2011)

Just wait tell you smoke her.
MMMMMMMMMMMM
Sweet an Sour taste, Soooooo dam good.

I got about 50 fem seeds off her.
I will enjoy them, I could smoke her the rest of my life!


The Baja Fox also lists Sharksbreath in the top 3 weeds hes grown.....


----------



## Bad Karma (May 19, 2011)

Can any of you comment on how well Sharksbreath handles hot summers?
I was thinking of planting some for a summer grow, but I could germ some other seeds if she's not one for the heat.
Thanks.


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

these are a group of pathetic asshole, full of greed, with strains that will never yield and poor palieting breeding...great cannabis cup hoarders , imagine themselve without the cannabis cup and ,well, nice cheeks that did not fell secure in la and decided to open a baseball hat store at 5 k per month in dam, how odd this is....you buy the story!


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome post.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll wake up this thread with a challenge to DNA genetics. 

How come your seeds are not viable?!?!?!?!? LA Cheese 0/6. 24k, 0/0. Blood Orange, 1/2. Holy Grail, 2/2 but one was so un-vigorous and wouldn't grow.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

Got a lemon og last year, didn't germ
Thought it was just my bad luck, tried again with various pick n mixes this year, guess what ? The only one not to germ again was the dna lemon og
No more dna for me


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 3, 2016)

I just grabbed a pack of Strawberry Banana by DNA Reserva Privada. All 6 germed quickly, have been quite vigorous during their first 30 days of life so far. Might come down to being fresh stock, but the beans themselves looked fully mature, ready to go. I think when a company has so many offerings to choose from, there is the chance some won't be the freshest stock, perhaps the seedbank should carry some blame too. That said, I do get the impression that DNA are hit and miss these days.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 3, 2016)

It's hilarious to see this old thread. DNA, Reserva Privada and Crockets Family farms are all associated. In my view they make some of the most fire shit I have ever run. To see people bashing them while promoting Barneys makes me giggle my ass off frankly.

Ive had nothing but good experiences from this group. Reserva Privadas OG Kush and DNAs Kosher Tangies (now called 24k) have been run multiple times and the only reason I didnt hang on to both was a mite issue that caused me to get rid of everything.


----------



## Madagascar (Jul 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It's hilarious to see this old thread. DNA, Reserva Privada and Crockets Family farms are all associated. In my view they make some of the most fire shit I have ever run. To see people bashing them while promoting Barneys makes me giggle my ass off frankly.
> 
> Ive had nothing but good experiences from this group. Reserva Privadas OG Kush and DNAs Kosher Tangies (now called 24k) have been run multiple times and the only reason I didnt hang on to both was a mite issue that caused me to get rid of everything.


Just got finished with some 24 k from DNA


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks great. You will really enjoy it. Great flavor and effect. I couldnt keep it around long.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It's hilarious to see this old thread. DNA, Reserva Privada and Crockets Family farms are all associated. In my view they make some of the most fire shit I have ever run. To see people bashing them while promoting Barneys makes me giggle my ass off frankly.
> 
> Ive had nothing but good experiences from this group. Reserva Privadas OG Kush and DNAs Kosher Tangies (now called 24k) have been run multiple times and the only reason I didnt hang on to both was a mite issue that caused me to get rid of everything.


Yep, tried their sour D and got some exodus kush freebies. Sour D was great, but I thought i knew everything and didn't take a cut based on what i saw in veg. Exodus Kush is still going, and is the #1 strain people ask for....the one i have is straight skunk.


----------



## shushubandora (Jul 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yep, tried their sour D and got some exodus kush freebies. Sour D was great, but I thought i knew everything and didn't take a cut based on what i saw in veg. Exodus Kush is still going, and is the #1 strain people ask for....the one i have is straight skunk.


I tried exodus chesse seed in my last grow and got very stinky smoke. I wonder how the original clone taste...
Even that it smell like old bacon the smoke is very nice


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have to state my 2 cents here on DNA having load of beans I've grown till the end I've never had a hermie until growing DNA or reserva they are marketing agents with shitty exp and great genetic lineage they don't know how to use I've grown dank of them 100% but it's so variable And among the 200 beans I prob popped from them 50% at least hermed I like breeders who stick to their genetics Dna has Crockett DNA reserva DNA limited etc they don't put care into their seeds and stabilize they just pump them out to collect cash DJ short serious seeds mr nice etc solid


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 3, 2016)

Holy grail is pretty good







Kush is My Cologne


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I mean I really want to like their strains in my own garden. I've enjoyed them at the dispensaries.. I just wonder how many clones are being passed vs seeds being popped. Did the said holy grail above come from a cut or a seed? I have one holy grail that is a stinky little gal, but it is the only DNA genetics sticking around in my garden right now. I am enamored with 24k at the dispensary but the seeds didn't work for me. 0/2. Holy Grail always does it for me too. 2/2, but only 1/2 keeper. I hear all this hermie talk and i might have just wasted all my plant count on busted DNA stuff when I could be running Mad Scientist and Ocean Grown, Humboldt Seed co, ect. Dinafem has been 100% for me, always vigorous. I dont get it DNA.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 3, 2016)

Try sins city seeds


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Try sins city seeds
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


When the strains I want from them are available and i've recovered my lost investment in DNA, sure I will!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 3, 2016)

Personally the grail is about as good as DNA has & ive run thousands of strains 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

If it doesn't hit 20% or greater at iron labs and hermies, I'll be ticked. But i'm gonna run with it and some clones of it. The 88' afghan kush in my profile picture i grew was 20%+.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 3, 2016)

I tested it over 3 yrs ago at iron labs at 20.20%


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 4, 2016)

Just got confirmation from DNA that they have not produced confidential cheese aka la cheese in over 2 years. I bough old stock from cannapot. avoid them.

24k, Ill chock that up to my own mistake. Someday I'll give that a try again. Onward with Holy Grail, and Im going Ocean Grown for the next big seed pop.


----------



## JayY2015 (Jul 4, 2016)

I just had a Dj's Gold give me 5 zips after 4/5 weeks veg and 63 days flower.The potency crushed everything I have ran before. Previous runs- Dinafem Critical +2.0,Bomb Cluster bomb,G-13 gigabud,Hso Blue dream I had great yields from all of these but not even close to the potency imo.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

Exodus Kush at 3 weeks. Don't even have to crack the jar to know what's in it. Just get the jar near your face and smell around where the lid seals.


----------



## facelessFFS (Aug 1, 2016)

<a href=https://www.seed-city.com/index.php?&aff_id=260&banner_id=2><img src='https://www.seed-city.com/administrator/components/com_virtuemart/banners/5aee8e60fd10386dcfcef9a74d9592c7.jpg' border='0'></a> 

You can get dna genetics canny cheep as single seeds on seed city, free shipping in the uk


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 1, 2016)

I can tell you my lemon walker is vigorous as hell in veg. Can't smell any lemon, but thats just from the stem rub. Pretty low odor and an extremely fast growing nute whore. Can't wait until they begin to flower. Got it as a freebie from attitude.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have grown both OG LA Affie and Holy Grail Kush.

The LA Affie (the indica parent of LA Conf) is a pure indica that grows very bushy, flowers extremely fast and produces beautiful purple leaves and buds (if right temp). The smoke has a very very strong smell/taste that is quite earthy and very indica like. Very strong high and heavy like most indicas. Huge yield from a plant that finishes in less than 8 weeks. Highly recomended for growers with limited height or new growers looking for high yields.

Holy Grail is very very good, reeks like an OG and makes small dense colas. But it is a pain to grow in my opinion. It stretches like mad and is hard to make produce good yields but im sure if you mastered it would be possible.


----------



## FPKTX (Jan 3, 2018)

I have experience with Chocolope and Super Lemon OG I really enjoy both. Chocolope took awhile to dial in and puts on a lot of weight when it is topped a ton. Lovely sativa that kicks you in the ass, perfect for wake and bake. Super Lemon OG is one of my favorite strains to watch flower. It packs on so many trichomes and so much resin. it reeeeeks. it would be a great concentrate, probably doing best as a sauce or live resin to really capture that smell it has in flower.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm running a few sour tangie phenos right now. They don't have the tightest flower structure but the smell is ridiculous and they are frosty. Very sweet floral smells mixed with citrus rind.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2018)

ugmjfarmer said:


> When the strains I want from them are available and i've recovered my lost investment in DNA, sure I will!


While this is my cross, its father was Buddha's dream from Sin City's seed which was a blue dream cross and they really used the blue dream cut. Berry frosted goodness.


Here is my Sour kosher by DNA, super good taste but she hermed out in late flower, never had seeds but only ran her 3 times then let it go.
Opps, Edit: kosher is the top picture


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4067783
> While this is my cross, its father was Buddha's dream from Sin City's seed which was a blue dream cross and they really used the blue dream cut. Berry frosted goodness.
> View attachment 4067780
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.StankNstein (Jul 18, 2018)

bionisti said:


> Fuck dna genetics , def not worth it. Over priced bad quality seeds. Bought a lot of seeds and the germination rate was exact 50%.
> When I buy expencive seeds , the germination should be 100%, like BarneysFarm seeds,Sensi, Paradise, Serious seeds....
> Again ppl from the states fucked up everything. Whats up with YOU people! I wouldnt trust american potheads for two reasons.
> One, they cant roll even a spliff and the second, well i dunno. dont buy dna gen.
> ...


Heard all bad about barneys farm.... myself...i had 2 freeby fem beans... vanilla kush and cookies kush...just popped them... so far both mutants... one looks like it may straighten out or At least take "duckfoot" route..the other one....is a nightmare.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

cookin said:


> they were saying stuff like cannalope haze's lineage being bullshit, that it was just C99.


...I am afraid it is gonna be the truth...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 25, 2018)

I grew out Barney farm tang dream and also cookie kush.
No herms and weed was good to on both strains.
I still have the cookie kush mom plant. Tangerine dream I just let go not long ago.

As far as DNA been a few years since I grew anything from them. Back then there seeds rocked but can’t comment on seeds of today for DNA.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2018)

Finally getting around to starting a couple seeds of each of these!


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2018)

chocolope is very unique, and always a favorite. It was better when it was known as d-line, but it's still good nowadays.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> chocolope is very unique,


I dont think is unique: It remember my a lot the skunk geno of Jack Herer, or another lot of other strains with Jack Herer's blood.


----------



## the rock (Aug 19, 2018)

LA conf is my go to for couchlock status,or even better is crocketts confidential(la conf x family secret recipe) .Grown both strains last few years and even the bud that is almost 2 years old still puts me down,for me evening smoke only.Crocketts has a bigger yield but cant go wrong growing either.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I dont think is unique: It remember my a lot the skunk geno of Jack Herer, or another lot of other strains with Jack Herer's blood.


i'm not sure what you are saying.


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah chocolope is cannalope haze and chocolate thai genetics to my understanding neither of those compose jack herer. Get your facts strait and learn better English champ 
And as far as unique... chocolope stands out... will never forget the sticky oz I grabbed from a buddy. So sweet and hazey, reminiscent of Durban poison delicious in all it's own ways


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2018)

one can walk into a room and easily know if chocolope has been smoked. It's really easy to grow, finishes fast for it's genetics, and is a heavy yielder. Big buds of sweet, uplifting, mango smelling thai. Perfect density, great bud to leaf ratio. It's easily one of my favorites to both grow and smoke.

besides, Jack Herer is actually one of the strains I completely stay away from. go figure.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Yeah chocolope is cannalope haze and chocolate thai genetics to my understanding neither of those compose jack herer. Get your facts strait and learn better English champ
> And as far as unique... chocolope stands out... will never forget the sticky oz I grabbed from a buddy. So sweet and hazey, reminiscent of Durban poison delicious in all it's own ways


Cannalope is a Cindirella F2 as everybody knows since years ago, n Cindirella have it sativa genes from a seed of a Jack Herer bud.
Im not sayin that Cannalope or Chocolope are bad strains: I have growed lots of Chocolope n I loves it taste n how all the plants likes very similar. I only sais that DNA líes about their genetics.
Im not trollin DNA, only sayin the true: Example: several famosos growers sais that DNA genetics have a lot of hermies problems, but I always have said that (at least with all the Chocolopes I have growed) I never had any hermie n all the plants looks similar (good thinh, btw))...as well that I sais they líes about their genetics.
Thats all, champ.
Btw, I would like a lot to see the "Durban" that you have growed.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> Big buds of sweet, uplifting, mango smelling thai. Perfect density, great bud to leaf ratio. It's easily one of my favorites to both grow and smoke.


Hi.
The same description of a lot of Cindys the old JH Skunk geno (mango/melón/"skunky") n several other strains more, but the old JH have stronger n more upliftin psicoactivity.

Anyway is true than an actual feminised JH are far away from an old reg JH.

Salud.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Yeah chocolope is cannalope haze and chocolate thai genetics to my understanding neither of those compose jack herer


Btw, if anybody knows a real Haze from the Brothers (or the most close to it avaliable like the OldTimers Haze), a real Michoacán, n a real Chocolate Thai (or samething similar like a Mama Thai), n have growed Cannalope n/or Chocolope, easyly will understand what Im talking about...
How an 100% sativa polyhibrid of Ch Thai, Michoacán & Haze Brothers' Haze, can looks less sativa n finishes before n shows less genos than other hibryds with between the 25-50% aprox of indica genes like Flo by DjShort, or MichoacanXBlueberry by Chimera, or Thai-Tanic by Fliyin Dutchman, or Full Energy or Extreme Haze by Tropical Seeds Co...(or a Jack Herer or a NL5/Haze by Sensi Seeds, btw)?...

Now Im goin to start to wait from your answer, champ...


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not sure what your point is. Chocolope is a good strain, and.... 'stands out' . 

but in my book, similar descriptions aren't necessarily read as identical genetics.

I won't pretend to know anything about where they source their genetics. How can you?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> I won't pretend to know anything about where they source their genetics


Now you dont pretend to know anything about their genetics!?:
So here you were talking only "like a fool, only plenty of sound n fury" (in your genial Sheakespeare's words)?:


elephantSea said:


> finishes fast for it's genetics


Ja, ja, ja...: youre right: the original Haze from the Brothers, the Michoacans landraces n the Chocolate Thai are well knowed becouse their fast n early floration, Champ...from 12 to more than 20 weeks of floration...

N about your question...:


elephantSea said:


> How can you?


Another more time again, Champ:


Montuno said:


> Btw, if anybody knows a real Haze from the Brothers (or the most close to it avaliable like the OldTimers Haze), a real Michoacán, n a real Chocolate Thai (or sameting similar like a Mama Thai), n have growed Cannalope n/or Chocolope, easyly will understand what Im talking about...
> How an 100% sativa polyhibrid of Ch Thai, Michoacán & Haze Brothers' Haze, can looks less sativa n finishes before n shows less genos than other hibryds with between the 25-50% aprox of indica genes like Flo by DjShort, or MichoacanXBlueberry by Chimera, or Thai-Tanic by Fliyin Dutchman, or Full Energy or Extreme Haze by Tropical Seeds Co...(or a Jack Herer or a NL5/Haze by Sensi Seeds, btw)?...
> 
> Now Im goin to start to wait from your answvídeo hamp...


...n the most funny, Champ:


elephantSea said:


> but in my book


...hay que reírse a la fuerza...lets go n try to germ & grow your book... Sure it will flower very fast...




Btw, same of the singers of the vídeo (n others more) loves our weed...so more than the best sativa from DNA...cos they knows what a great n real sativa is...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So sweet and hazey, reminiscent of Durban poison


...n please, Champ,: Im answer all your cuestions with a lot of reasons n facts (with a lot of work in my stinky n broken English). Could you please show me your "Durban Poison"? Or now you dont pretend to know anything about a real Durban Poison, too?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Cannalope is a Cindirella F2 as everybody knows since years ago, n Cindirella have it sativa genes from a seed of a Jack Herer bud.
> Im not sayin that Cannalope or Chocolope are bad strains: I have growed lots of Chocolope n I loves it taste n how all the plants likes very similar. I only sais that DNA líes about their genetics.
> Im not trollin DNA, only sayin the true: Example: several famosos growers sais that DNA genetics have a lot of hermies problems, but I always have said that (at least with all the Chocolopes I have growed) I never had any hermie n all the plants looks similar (good thinh, btw))...as well that I sais they líes about their genetics.
> Thats all, champ.
> Btw, I would like a lot to see the "Durban" that you have growed.


Shove it up ass hole nobody wants to hear your mumbled horseshit... false claims and lies


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Now you dont pretend to know anything about their genetics!?:


you are inflating my reply.

regardless, I can't even argue with you. I really can't understand half of what you are saying.

I'm not sure why you feel so passionate about the subject. or if quoting yourself is necessarily a valid resource, I'm not even really sure what your overall intent is.

but just so I know, and to clear things up a bit. Chocolope is a shitty strain because why...?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2018)

Sour kush from reserva is a winner


----------



## Montuno (Aug 21, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> Chocolope is a shitty strain because why...?


*I have told you before in my posts:
I have growed a lot a Chocolopes* *n I love it taste n the uniformity of all the plants* (but I prefer a stronger n more quality psicoactivity).
As I tell you before, Im not trollin DNA: a lot of people in this thread n in anothers forums talks about a lot of problems with hermis n bad germination, but I allways sais that (in my own experience) I never have had problems about it with Chocolope: any hermies n 100% of germination.

My great deception with Chocolope cames about it psicoactivity: I expects more power n quality in a supposed Ch Thai X (Michoacán X Haze of the Brothers).
As another people in this thread, Im sure that DNA líes about it genétical composición in order to sell more seeds with false legends to people that dont knows so much about cannabis..
I am knowed between Seeds Banks cos I always says the thruth: Nevermind if you present me thousand free seeds in order of being tested outdoor: If I dont like samething I will tell it. I have been very critic in public forums with several Seeds Banks like Dutch Passion or Barneys Farm (like example), as well as I allways gives thanks to their about being gifted free with their seeds.
DNA never gifted me any free seed, but I have no problem to says that (in my own experience) I prefer Chocolope to other strains that other Dutchs banks have gifted free to me (like same ones by Barneys or Dutch Passion).
Im afraid I never have read the book you have or any book about cannabis, but If you have doubts about my grower experience, you can look from my growers reports n pics, or ask about it to breeders than have seen it like Charlie Garcia aka Kaiki (Cannabiogen) , Dubi (ACE), Aeritos n Charles Darweed (Tropical Seeds), African Herbman, Dutch P Joke (Dutch Passion), Derry (Barneys), Mike (Bitox), Nachilloo (Cannabiogen & Breeders United Seeds), Sr. Bogavant (Tropical Seeds & Brothers Inc), Breeder Steve, Baudeliere (Fleur du Mal), Psilocybo (Uruguyan' legal system's productor), GlennOrch (The Vibes Collective), Referman...
Several of these Seeds Bank havent any problem accepting my critics (If I have any) *being the owners, n even haven gifted free me their seeds (maybe cos they wants real testers, not only adulators costumers). But here, same growers even injured my about that*. This saids a lot of good things about the firsts ones (like Dutch Passion, Cannabiogen or Tropical Seeds, like examples) but reveal the truth about the seconds others, of course.


SensiPuff said:


> Shove it up ass hole nobody wants to hear your mumbled horseshit... false claims and lies


As well, if you wants to hear another injures against my, then ask to World of Seeds or to No Mercy Seeds, cos they cant acept any critic. I only can laught with these people, je...
Btw, my critics never are stupid injures about their ass hole: I always talks with well reasoned facts n my personal experience.

In my post to you I pretended to be "humoristic", cos your contradictions are very funny.
Anyway, at least you are sayin your arguments; Im only sais that (in my experience) your arguments are wrong or false. But, again, at least you have arguments n youre are telling it to me (but without hear the mines, btw).
Other people here only can think n talks about assholes, cos maybe they only knows about this zone of their anatomy n not about marihuana.

Btw, at least to me, is a proud that " foreigner people" tries to speak my natives tongue: my English is shit, but is thousand lights years far away n better that the "Spanish" that same people tries to write here in RIU: I never laught about them, I never am despective with them, n I never says to them "learn better my languague" (as you sayed me): I only can be proud n say "thousand thanx to try to write in my native tongue!"...

Salud to everybody n best wishes to everybody here.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *I have told you before in my posts:
> I have growed a lot a Chocolopes* *n I love it taste n the uniformity of all the plants* (but I prefer a stronger n more quality psicoactivity).
> As I tell you before, Im not trollin DNA: a lot of people in this thread n in anothers forums talks about a lot of problems with hermis n bad germination, but I allways sais that (in my own experience) I never have had problems about it with Chocolope: any hermies n 100% of germination.
> 
> ...


Please, tell us more about how great you are.

Me. I have lot's of friends, and they think im super cool. They think I'm the best grower in the world, and always want me to sample their strains. But I say no, no, no. I only smoke/grow my stuff cause I'm cool and it's better than everything around, and they all agree that I'm cool, cause I have lots of experience growing everything, and there's not much I don't know. Everybody has heard of me and plants fear me. All the breeders wish I would come work for them, and tell them which of their strains are good cause they like me and want my opinion. Landrace sativa, ruderalis, white widow. I know all the strains that ever existed and can name them off the top of my head, cause I know what I'm doing, and brushing my teeth in the morning is proof of that, but also because i said so as Ive said over and over again because I'm great too


----------



## Montuno (Aug 21, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> Everybody has heard of me and plants fear me. All the breeders wish I would come work for them, and tell them which of their strains are good cause they like me and want my opinion. Landrace sativa, ruderalis, white widow. I know all the strains that ever existed and can name them off the top of my head, cause I know what I'm doing



Insurance!!!...
... You even have a book and everything ... with a few pages and very large letters? ... with many colored drawings? ... and soft cardboard covers planted so you can not hurt yourself with it?
Did you read your book now, or are you waiting for the Disney version in cartoons?
... I really envy you: my dad and my mom are just very poor cattle herders, and they can not give me books or take me to cinema or give any expensive toy when I drop a tooth ...






In fact I dont even knows how to germinated a seed, cos all the plants that I shows are plastic atrezzo replys like in Hollywood filmes.
Besides of It, I dont know so much about puré sativas, cos the only that I have smoked is the "Antartic White Sativa"... I think that maybe your book talks about it...
Anyway, I dont need to smoke any sativa to laught till fall to the floor: is so much hilarious to read your amazing post.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush from reserva is a winner


Agreed I have a killer Headband from those not sour but dank


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Agreed I have a killer Headband from those not sour but dank


I've done 2 outside in 2 years first one was a real diesel leaner huge yielder loved being topped and great smoke above average strength he second one I done last summer (australia) was a full on O.G leaner smaller took topping not as he as the first and was an absolute gem in the taste,smell and strength stakes.
Did not yield as much but more than made up for it as a smoke after curing


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Insurance!!!...
> ... You even have a book and everything ... with a few pages and very large letters? ... with many colored drawings? ... and soft cardboard covers planted so you can not hurt yourself with it?
> Did you read your book now, or are you waiting for the Disney version in cartoons?
> ... I really envy you: my dad and my mom are just very poor cattle herders, and they can not give me books or take me to cinema or give any expensive toy when I drop a tooth ...
> ...


I think there's probably too much of a language barrier here, and yo no hablo espanol

but just cause I got stoned, and I can't imagine you won't reply to this...

'In my book' is a common phrase
https://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/dictionary/american/in-my-book

But I really like that you think I have actually written a book for myself 

I'm done having fun now though. we can leave this dna thread be.

Chocolope is a good strain and very enjoyable to both grow and consume.

are we friends now? how does this work


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

No, my friend @elephantSea , I understand that you have a book, not that you have wrotten any.

But youre true: my fucked English will kill again Sheakespeare again If he would be able to resurected.

Again: I only have wrotten (one n other n other more time) that Chocolope isent what DNA sais, n that I expect a better n stronger psicoactivity of this kind of sativa cross.
Remember I have wrotten several times that I love it taste, I love the uniformity of all the plants (but it is another demo that DNA líes about their genetics) n that I never had any hermie n always have 100% of germination.
Thats why I cant understand why you (n the stupid with any manners SensiPufffffffff...) are as angry with me (cos other people are saying here so much worse things about DNA), like if I am trying to troll against DNA...

Besides of it, I cant understand that you didint valorate my great efort triying to write in your (not mine) tongue: you would must be proud of it.
I even have given thanks to you when you really try the hard work of argue to me, being my English a shit.

Anyway, I would like to give you thousand thanx for your new polited post. This demo to me that finally n like Cervantes wrotten, that maybe you can be "Todo un Caballero: valiente cuando disputa, honorable cuando es derrotado, y (at least I hope it) generoso cuando vence y cuando perdona al vencido"...

Best wishes to you from Montuno aka MiG, from Jaénmaica.
(...n thanks a lot for call "Champión" to this poor goats shepher, my friend, je!)...












Salud!!!


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 22, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Remember I have wrotten several times that I love his taste


you like the taste of men?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 22, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> you like the taste of men?


Oh yes; Im homosexual, btw.
Hispanic , Muslim & active homosexual.


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 8, 2019)

La confidential or chocolope? 

Please suggest 

Or they have some dankest strain now 

That la confedational looking really tempting for fast flowering time


----------



## Paul1234 (Dec 11, 2019)

the cheeks of dna who deserted cali in 2000 when it was time to fight for prop 215, these lame ass hypers, good for nothing except bringing hype with their brooklyn fan club and the blowjob from high times magazine, not even their best strainm, is good, how easy to do way better than these seeds brokers.
you mass spoil loosers and you get it back, i say.

they claim 30 MIO of tax reports and cry like gyspsy with their sopannabis booth each year, i say gyspy cause aaron hate gypsy,this vulgar freak of hollywood, they dont ship to us, they were nto thjere for prop 215, their name is digne of border lines, i think border lines will find a better name.

they came back in the us after 18 years.

buy from attitude , and you buy from basilico, Basil bush ltd, you profits to the 5 biggest distrib and are trapped in a drop by market, were your packs was shipped 5 times before it reach you, its what you do and the seeds you get from these jerks are second hand seed brokers, nobody knows who breeded what, its all about the hype and how the BJ is done by HT.


----------

